# 2/16/22 AEW Dynamite Official Discussion Thread: Inner Circle Calls It A Day; Guevara vs Darby TNT Title



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Stacked show this week!

Darby vs Guevara should be an incredible main event. Last time they went 1v1 was at Revolution (I believe the first one) and they didn't disappoint though the match was short. This time they'll probably get more time to really make it something special. Can't wait.

The Inner Circle stuff should also be good from a storytelling POV. Santana and Ortiz to win for sure and finally move into the tag tream division where they belong. I'd have them defeat Jurassic Express for sure.

Thunder Rosa and Mercedes Martinez had a good match on Rampage that ended in DQ, so its safe to say that this one will be even better with NO DQ rules. Nice continuity with that and the ongoing Britt Baker feud, which will come to a head at Revolution.

Bryan/Moriarty plays into the angle with Moxley, and if given 7-10 minutes, I'm sure they can put together something nice.

Oh and Wardlow is obviously qualifying for the FOTR ladder match. Should be a very enjoyable 2 hours.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Britt vs Thunder Rosa seems to be setting up their next encounter to be a cage match - so expect outside interference here that will justify a cage stip. They can't just have a regular title match between the two after their NHB/No-DQ bloodbath. I might actually give Mercedes the upset win here, with a lot of DMD inspired help. 

Sammy just getting his wins back over the fellow pillar? Or is there more than a one-off title defense? 

Hager should be one of the wrestlers not re-signed. He's near valueless at this point. It was funny that he didn't say a word during the in-ring promo between all other members. I'm not sure this will be the end of IC yet, but Santana/Ortiz win by pinning Hager and a brief make-up between all, maybe with Hager being surprisingly thrown out as the fall out. 

IC could use some new blood if sticking together. I know folks want Santana/Ortiz to end up with Mad King, but I think Jericho keeps them. New blood could be new muscle replacing Hager. What is Davey Boy Smith Jr/Harry Smith up to these days? Did he go back to Japan? He could be a great fit here with Jericho.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Is this a PPV?

geez, stacked

darby v sammy 2 alone is worth the price of admission


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Look like a good Dynamite to me. Sammy vs. Darby should be very fun. Bryan Danielson wrestling is almost always a good match. Wardlow squashing Caster should be fun. I actually am looking forward to the Inner Circle Tag, and while I don't care too much for Rosa/Martinez, I'm sure it won't hold the show down either.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I expect Darby and Sammy to have some good action but not be that decisive because I think they are setting up a triple threat with Andrade at the PPV?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

@Prosper you may want to correct the date. I thought I had traveled in time (again).


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> @Prosper you may want to correct the date. I thought I had traveled in time (again).


Oh shit haha thanks for the heads up


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Hopefully Tony finally figured out the formula after the scare two weeks ago and the success of last week. Please get the geeks off TV, focus the programming on your stars, and let every match happen for a reason aside from it being just a generic "good match." No more Orange Cassidys in the main event (sadly, it's too much to ask to get him off TV entirely).


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

One of the better overall cards for Dynamite in a while.

I expect great things from Darby vs. Sammy. I'm still guessing a Triple Threat at Revolution with Andrade involved. So I think Sammy will win here, but there will be enough shenanigans to allow Darby to get another shot at Revolution, along with Andrade.

So, I think AEW has gotten into the habit of doing a few too many gimmick matches as of late where you risk becoming numb to the blood & violence. That's what I thought when Rosa vs. Mercedes was announced. That said, I'm sure this will be good, with Rosa putting Mercedes down en route to Britt.

The Inner Circle Break Up storyline finally got interesting last week. It feels like Jericho is leaning more towards a delusional heel while Santana & Ortiz thankfully are still playing the faces in the story. So whatever the result on Wednesday, which I can see being a dirty Jericho/Hager win, I'm a lot more interested in this story than I was before.

Bryan vs. Moriarty I could see being a semi squash for Bryan. Either way, interested to see how Mox is integrated into all of this. I could see Mox giving Bryan his answer after the match.

And the Wardlow match will be a semi squash with the Powerbomb symphony, which is fine.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like a solid card

Hope Darby wins


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Why am I thinking a Miro return? Miro beat Darby. He lost to Sammy. Time to avenge his L?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Really good looking card. 

Should be a good one. You'd think there'd be some more build towards Hangman and Cole too.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If the plan is Sammy vs Darby vs Andrade I hope it's a straight up triple threat and not a ladder match.

AEW roster is ridiculous right now.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Darby vs Sammy 🔥🔥🔥

Wardlow 🔥🔥🔥

Bryan 🔥🔥🔥

Inner Circle 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

As far as cards go this is certainly one of the better. It's a shame the viewership is unlikely to reflect the quality of matches we will see after Tony Khan's overhype last week.

Big night for Lee Moriaty. A good showing against Bryan Danielson could do wonders for his TV time long term.

Wardlow will 100% win but at least Max Caster's rap should be funny.

Thunder Rosa got a good match out of Jade Cargill so it will be good to see what she can do against somebody of Mercedes Martinez calibre. 

Not sure what angle they'll take with The Inner Circle but it should be a good watch.

Darby vs Sammy should be a great match. Quite interested to see how they end it to keep the momentum of both people.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I’ve been thinking - i want Darby to win i think

Sammy losing can have more inner circle fallout and i want Sammy v Jericho


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’ve been thinking - i want Darby to win i think
> 
> Sammy losing can have more inner circle fallout and i want Sammy v Jericho


I'm leaning towards Darby too.

However I hope whoever wins goes on to have a lengthy reign like Miro did. Maybe up until All Out. The titles felt a bit like a hot potato for crowd pops recently.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think Andrade will cost Darby. They just gave Sammy his second big title win so it'd seem like odd timing to take it off him. Darby was a great TNT champ though.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Darby is a bad champion given his litter runt size - he's the classic underdog. He can win titles but his reigns should be short as the title defense punishments add up. 

I'd put the TNT title on Bryan Danielson for a long dominant run. I could see AEW trying to reboot Andrade with a long title run as well. El Idolo needs a complete repackaging. Lose the butler, the mask, the pinstriped long pants/suit. Add in Bandito and Rush. Give him a true lucha faction AND have them refuse to speak English. Use subtitles for promos and send out an interpreter for their interviews.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’ve been thinking - i want Darby to win i think
> 
> Sammy losing can have more inner circle fallout and i want Sammy v Jericho


There's alot more upside to Darby winning.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I presume we will get ten gongs at the start of the show in honour of Cody.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So, hopefully with Brandi leaving they still want to debut Paige Van Zant because she showed a lot of potential as a wrestler from a character perspective. I'd just pivot toward her answering Serena's rookie challenge. Maybe this is why they started the angle to begin with?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

OP updated with Punk segment.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> OP updated with Punk segment.


What we thinking?

Cage match to prevent Wardlow from interfering?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> What we thinking?
> 
> Cage match to prevent Wardlow from interfering?


I'd be happy with a Cage match, but they could also be reserving that for Rosa/Baker, which needs a bigger match stipulation than their Lights Out match. 

If not a cage match, then I'd like to see the 3 stages of hell match make a return. If Punk takes another L, then this match type could help protect him heavily.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I'd be happy with a Cage match, but they could also be reserving that for Rosa/Baker, which needs a bigger match stipulation than their Lights Out match.
> 
> If not a cage match, then I'd like to see the 3 stages of hell match make a return. If Punk takes another L, then this match type could help protect him heavily.


Dog Collar Match then perhaps?

Piper has been mentioned quite a bit during this feud.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Dog Collar Match then perhaps?
> 
> Piper has been mentioned quite a bit during this feud.


I didn't really like the Dog Collar concept personally. Cody and Brodie had a great one, but I'd rather they weren't attached.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Not a fan of dog collar either

feels like a cage match to me


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Erik. said:


> Dog Collar Match then perhaps?
> 
> Piper has been mentioned quite a bit during this feud.


I could see Dog Collar. 

Maybe he should make Wardlow a special guest ref for the match. If Punk wins, Wardlow is free from his contract with MJF. Not sure that necessarily works under the pick your rules stip though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Scuba Steve said:


> I could see Dog Collar.
> 
> Maybe he should make Wardlow a special guest ref for the match. If Punk wins, Wardlow is free from his contract with MJF. Not sure that necessarily works under the pick your rules stip though.


Kayfabe wise, that'd be a silly stipulation though.

Unless Punk and Wardlow were in cahoots.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Prosper said:


> I didn't really like the Dog Collar concept personally. Cody and Brodie had a great one, but I'd rather they weren't attached.


Punk LOVES dog collar matches though. He had two big dog collar matches in ROH. The first was against Raven in 200(3 to finish that feud. The second was with Jimmy Rave in 2005 to conclude that feud. 

ROH seemed to do them every few years to finish feuds. The other one that quickly comes to mind had Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tyler Black (Seth Rollins) in 2008. They were all much better than the WWF strap/chain matches of that type. The Brahma Bull Rope Match was never a very good match. 

If they did a chain match in WWF it hasn’t registered woth fans as anything memorable in the least. We might need to go back to pre-Hogan era WWF to find matches of that type that were actually good.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Obviously the real play here is a Dynamite Diamond on a pole winner gets Wardlow's contract match


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

If I was AEW I'd be planning something huge for tonight now.

Get the focus off of Cody and create a big, positive moment/talking point.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493974774695055366
Honestly, this is a decent joke by Nyla.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493974774695055366
> Honestly, this is a decent joke by Nyla.


Her social media game is the strongest out there.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

do you think we will get "fuck cody rhodes" chants?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

just_one said:


> do you think we will get "fuck cody rhodes" chants?



Why? They all wanted him gone and he left. If anything it would be a thank you chant.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493974774695055366
> Honestly, this is a decent joke by Nyla.


It is a decent question, you now have 10-30 minutes you have to fill that was usually reserved for The Codyverse. How do you fill it?

Deeb's Rookie Challenge should be weekly. What about the rest?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> It is a decent question, you now have 10-30 minutes you have to fill that was usually reserved for The Codyverse. How do you fill it?
> 
> Deeb's Rookie Challenge should be weekly. What about the rest?


I'd do something with Ricky Starks. He's pretty rad.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

ripcitydisciple said:


> It is a decent question, you now have 10-30 minutes you have to fill that was usually reserved for The Codyverse. How do you fill it?
> 
> Deeb's Rookie Challenge should be weekly. What about the rest?


durning Deebs first rookie challenge, the crowd seemed as quiet as I’ve ever heard an AEW crowd. Why would they do this weekly?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Do they address the Cody think in any fashion?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hopefully some air time for the Death Triangle vs. House of Black feud, maybe the return of Penta Dark/Oscuro.

If they announce 'Dan Lambert has his say on recent events', it'll prolly add 200k to the rating.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Former MLW team Violence is Forever (Dominic Garrini and Kevin Ku) will be at tonight's show according to Fightful.

They left MLW in January and it's not clear yet if they'll work Dynamite, Rampage or the Dark: Elevation taping before the show.

Garrini is a martial artist turned pro wrestler while Ku has worked MLW and the indies for some years. They were in Tom Lawlor's Team Filthy in MLW and I think Lawlor would add more to AEW than these two, but I'm interested to see how they do in what will be their first big league shot. Ku is the worker of the two. Garrini has often struck me as being one of those awkward MMA crossover types but is legit. He was trained by Johnny Gargano.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Expecting a nice ratings good card and curiosity to see if Cody truly is gone


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Do they address the Cody think in any fashion?


Maybe someone damage a throne on a throne and we will here „wrestling has more than two royal families“ and out comes TK smiling like a coked up mofo?!


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Do they address the Cody think in any fashion?


What if they write him off by blowing up his bus? Lmao.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> Maybe someone damage a throne on a throne and we will here „wrestling has more than two royal families“ and out comes TK smiling like a coked up mofo?!


haha! I’d pay good money to see coked TK with a live mic and no script adressing the “Cody situation” on live tv


it’ll be the end of AEW…. But it’ll be glorious


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wont be home to catch the show, Hopefully it turns out.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> haha! I’d pay good money to see coked TK with a live mic and no script adressing the “Cody situation” on live tv
> 
> 
> it’ll be the end of AEW…. But it’ll be glorious


And I would be right on your side sipping champagne 😂😂


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

For any collectors out there new ‘LIFE SIZE‘ micro brawlers of Adam Cole now available on SHOPAEW 😉bay bay


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Hope to see some more Jay White tonight


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tonight's show has sold close to 4,400 tickets so far. They announced 4,000 there last time (which was apparently inflated), so this is an increase.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Tonight's show has sold close to 4,400 tickets so far. They announced 4,000 there last time (which was apparently inflated), so this is an increase.


That’s a pretty small crowd. Where’s the show?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Expecting a nice ratings good card and curiosity to see if Cody truly is gone


Oh that boy is gone 😂



ABH-22 said:


> Hope to see some more Jay White tonight


If not tonight, Jay White vs Trent Baretta is already booked for Rampage.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Give Jay White the Cody Rhodes money. 

On an aside, Guevara vs Allin for TNT Title is perfect set up to mention Cody. I even wonder if it was booked sort of for this reason. I think AEW kisses Cody's ass on his way out.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> That’s a pretty small crowd. Where’s the show?


Nashville at the Municipal Auditorium. Last time they were there was November 2019 with SCU vs. Jericho/Sammy (tag title), PAC vs. Hangman and the first MJF/Jericho promo w/ Wardlow's first appearance.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am going to need a "so long Stardust" chant.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm expecting 1 of 2 things tonight:

1. Lambert takes credit for running Cody & Brandi out of AEW

2. Max Caster references Cody in his pre match rap.



Mr316 said:


> That’s a pretty small crowd. Where’s the show?


It's not like they're in a huge arena. At best, with everything opened, they could probably do somewhere in the range of 6k. It'll look fine visually on TV.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494045923575570432


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

With Cody gone, would it be a good night tonight to bring back Kenny? Would keep the same number of EVPs on TV. Could help with coping with the loss


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Former MLW team Violence is Forever (Dominic Garrini and Kevin Ku) will be at tonight's show according to Fightful.
> 
> They left MLW in January and it's not clear yet if they'll work Dynamite, Rampage or the Dark: Elevation taping before the show.
> 
> ...


Thought they were poor anytime I'd seen them on MLW 
Hopefully there to take the pin from someone on Dark


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I just realized, Miro lives in Nashville. I think he might fuck someone up tonight


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Thought they were poor anytime I'd seen them on MLW
> Hopefully there to take the pin from someone on Dark


Yeah, I haven't seen much as a team that impressed me. It's mainly Garrini who looks awkward. I think Ku is quite good though. They did have a good tag against FinJuice last year and their chained ropes match against the Von Erichs was... ok. I don't see them as a national promotion worthy team though, at least not on a full-time basis. Maybe they will be used for a specific role, like Jericho sending them after Ortiz/Santana?

Filthy Tom is the ex-MLW guy who I think could do well on a bigger stage. Oh, and Mance Warner who has Eddie Kingston type potential to get over.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Yeah, I haven't seen much as a team that impressed me. It's mainly Garrini who looks awkward. I think Ku is quite good though. They did have a good tag against FinJuice last year and their chained ropes match against the Von Erichs was... ok. I don't see them as a national promotion worthy team though, at least not on a full-time basis. Maybe they will be used for a specific role, like Jericho sending them after Ortiz/Santana?
> 
> Filthy Tom is the ex-MLW guy who I think could do well on a bigger stage. Oh, and Mance Warner who has Eddie Kingston type potential to get over.


TBH they are probably just being brought in for Dark. People sniffing around AEW a lot because of the Cody thing, so they uncovered "news" that was pretty insignificant. Wrestlers like this pop up all the time on Dark. Ariya Daivairi was randomly on Dark doing a job yesterday LOL


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Eddie Kingston (back from injury) and reDRagon (O'Reilly back after his wife had a baby) are apparently backstage tonight. So there could be some returns.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like Jade has green or turquoise hair now. SRS wasn't kidding about big changes in AEW LOL


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ku and Garrini worked the Elevation taping, which is about right for the time being. Looks like they were plonked in one of those multi-person matches. They'll probably earn more from that payday than in a month for MLW.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Cody still in the intro


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Did Punk just do Heyman's thing?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Punk no entrance this show must be packed


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

No Cody in the opening graphic. 👀👀👀👀


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

What am I going to do with all my booing gifs without Cody?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good promo, do not like the crossed legs though lol. It's just annoying lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

PIPER SHOUT OUT

MY SOUL LEFT MY BODY


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hell in a Cell????


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I remember Punk's cage match with Wade Barrett where he killed him like Scar killed Mufasa


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Dog Collar Match then perhaps?
> 
> Piper has been mentioned quite a bit during this feud.


You know your shit


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Dog Collar.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Called it.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I can’t stand CM Punk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Punk has no Valentine? Did Punk and AJ break up? ;_;


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ehh dog collar matches don't do it for me.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Ugh dog collar matches are terrible


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh he finally showed THE PICTURE.

Cody vs Brodie was AEW's last dog collar match and was great.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Somehow, Greg Valentine got a shoutout on wrestling cable television in 2022.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Should have chosen a death match for Jim Cornette's reaction


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Maxwell Jacob Friedman, I choo choo choose you! 😘


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

To me it was Friday.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Biting the chain was corny. Match should be fun. Punk trying to look tough doesn't look believable anymore.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Some good acting there by MJF


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So, is this stip by pinfall or touch all 4 corners?


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Punk's been on fire lately


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

First time Max has ever been speechless. Punk has him shook.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Solid delivery from Punk at the end there.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Cody mention, proving it's a work.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great opening segment. Punk cut one of his best promos so far in AEW.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Solid delivery from Punk at the end there.

Nice promo to open the show.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Punk Promo and BD wrestling is a good opening 30 minutes


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Fucking awesome.

When he was saying he didn’t have a Valentine, he meant Greg Valentine, come on, guys, lmfao

They won’t do this match better than Piper and Valentine.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Good opening segment


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Tony with a Cody name drop


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Danielson.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If they're doing a tag casino battle royale, make the Briscoes the jokers!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Sabrina is still a hottie.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did Brian get his wife to add vocals to his theme? 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Melissa Joan Hart...random as fuck lol


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Moriartys entrance music is fucking ass


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> Did Brian get his wife to add vocals to his theme? 😂


Briieeeee Mooooooooooode!!!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Did Brian get his wife to add vocals to his theme? [emoji23]


I was like wtf. I can’t dance to this anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

What does Daniel Bryan know about gay meat?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Did Brian get his wife to add vocals to his theme? 😂


Booootch mode!!


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

@M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 , I am gonna need a gif of Luchasaurus saying "Three Way". Please and thank you.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Excalibur's such a know it all obnoxious douche, yeah we get it dude you know every wrestling hold there is and know everyone that first did it and who learned what from who, shut the fuck up.

"Oh my thats the tongan fosberry plancha! first used by the great Zeus in New Japan in 1996!" he just says useless nerdy shit like that constantly to show us how much knowledge he has of the wrestling industry.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

NVM


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494119275367317509


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This is already great


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Imagine having Brian Danielson offer to mentor you and being like "nah I'd rather stay on Dark with Matt Sydal"


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Feels like a NJPW star vs young lion match. Violence, discipline and tough love.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sabrina beat Billy Gunn in a wrestling match. Maybe Gunn Club will fuck with her for that continuity


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Did Moriarity just come out wearing a proto Shockmaster mask?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is awkward


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bruh how many cameras does a phone need


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is fantastic.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I like how Danielson just seems like he's having fun


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I love this match.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Good to see Danielson still doesn't understand the business. Going 50/50 with an unknown job guy.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The XL 2 said:


> Good to see Danielson still doesn't understand the business. Going 50/50 with an unknown job guy.


He is building a future star


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> Good to see Danielson still doesn't understand the business. Going 50/50 with an unknown job guy.


this dude is going to be a big part of AEW in the future he's not some"job guy"


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> Good to see Danielson still doesn't understand the business. Going 50/50 with an unknown job guy.


He's going 50/50 on purpose. This is the storyline. He's trying to recruit Lee Moriarty.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Oracle said:


> this dude is going to be a big part of AEW in the future he's not some"job guy"


I've never heard of him.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Now that was sports-based pro wrestling. Great match.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Nice posing by Danielson at the end


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

possibly the best half hour of dynamite in some time.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Heel Danielson is great


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Daniel Bryan vs Montez Ford 😂


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Danielson should do something about those love handles.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Those lyrics are cringe


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Great technical match. Bryan is elevating everyone he gets in the ring with.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Heel Danielson is fanfuckingtastic


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

I haven't seen any meh match since he arrived to AEW.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That match was awesome. 

Bryan killed him, Lee got some shine and a comeback to where the crowd actually started cheering Lee, and Bryan then destroyed him even more. 

Bryan looked amazing, Lee looked as good as ever has in a match, win win.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

BD is such a great talent. Uses time to put over a young guy but also sticking with his main program


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Please just change Mox’s song already, it’s so cringe.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Keith Lee is a better black guy named Lee than that jobber 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The lyrics should just be


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Please Mox, accept the offer !!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Teemu™ said:


> Danielson should do something about those love handles.


Dude is in phenomenal shape. What are you on about?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> Please just change Mox’s song already, it’s so cringe.


The only Moxley cringe is how Justin Roberts announces him 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oracle said:


> this dude is going to be a big part of AEW in the future he's not some"job guy"


Lol sure skinny no charisma, no character, Lee Moriarty is gonna be the next big star....sure sure lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The only Moxley cringe is how Justin Roberts announces him 😂


“Sean” Moxley is almost what I hear


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk, Mox and Danielson. Almost formatted to try and wash away the disappointment of Cody leaving.

I don't think Mox turns.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Mox is great on the mic!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley at least beat down Danielson one time when he was teamed with Seth Rollins though.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Moxley is such a good promo and a star. The only reason to watch this shit show. But it's worth it.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Punk, Mox and Danielson. Almost formatted to try and wash away the disappointment of Cody leaving.
> 
> I don't think Mox turns.


There's nothing disappointing about Cody leaving


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Jon has been rambling for quite a bit


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Let me sleep on it baby baby. Let me sleep on it.

RIP Meatloaf!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> “Sean” Moxley is almost what I hear


"Seeeeeeeeeeean Moxleeeeeeey!" 😂😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Good line by Moxely at the end.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Very good segment


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Maybe these two beat the shit out of each other at Revolution then unite. Alpha male shiz.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That was a nice line by Mox "I don't stand beside no one until bleed with them first".


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mind games. Good shit.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Excellent promo by Moxley. 

Awesome start to the show so far. Great promo by Punk into great match by Bryan into a great promo by Moxley. Really enjoying this episode so far.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MrMeeseeks said:


> There's nothing disappointing about Cody leaving


Agree. Lot of people are happy him and Brandi are both gone.

Cody was like the 15th best guy they had


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk promo, Bryan match, and Mox promo is a fucking hell of a way to start the show.


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Been a damn good show so far.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Keith Lee still can't cut a promo. Yawn, next. Please go away.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Love Mox.

Great opening 40 minutes to the show, I expect things to fall off in hour 2 as AEW struggles to put together two consistent great hours of Television weekly.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Shawn Spears looks like such a fucking idiot, he's another one they need to release.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Shawn Spears really is a great lackey. He’s like the goon version of Cutler


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Justin Roberts called him "Waaaaaaaario" 😂


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Great promo by Mox, and I love the path they are taking on this storyline.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

whip his ass Wardlow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Shawn Spears really is a great lackey. He’s like the goon version of Cutler


He's Cassie Lee's lackey on his days off 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

No Cody diss from Caster? I am disappoint.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Agree. Lot of people are happy him and Brandi are both gone.
> 
> Cody was like the 15th best guy they had


He refused to turn heel even when 99% of the crowd was booing the fuck out of him couldn't challenge for the main title "ever again" so whats the point in him staying? Brandi being gone is just the cherry on top


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I was hoping the Moxley/BD match wasn't just a two week build up. It appears they are going to have a long program to go with.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ooofff @ The Titans and MJF lines.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

3venflow said:


> No Cody diss from Caster? I am disappoint.


Right. I was waiting lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Wardlow about to send that annoying POS to Squashville.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> No Cody diss from Caster? I am disappoint.


They will never get Cody heat


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

AEW has a new ref?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I can totally see Keith Lee winning the TNT championship.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So stupid they're still calling the belt the TNT title when they're on TBS, just rename it to the TV Title ffs.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I love where the Moxley/Bryan storyline is going. It looks like we're getting the match AND the stable of serious wrestlers. Everybody wins!*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

How appropriate is this?


__
http://instagr.am/p/CaDP0S2PHJh/


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> So stupid they're still calling the belt the TNT title when they're on TBS, just rename it to the TV Title ffs.


The Title is routinely featured on Rampage which airs on TNT, so no need to at the moment.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> So stupid they're still calling the belt the TNT title when they're on TBS, just rename it to the TV Title ffs.


Warner media owns both so it doesnt matter anyway 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I love where the Moxley/Bryan storyline is going. It looks like we're getting the match AND the stable of serious wrestlers. Everybody wins!*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That new referee is Stephon Smith, he used to be on NXT.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tony putting over Cody on commentary...


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Wardlow is so over.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> How appropriate is this?
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CaDP0S2PHJh/


Adam Cole looks like the Burger King there 😂


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> How appropriate is this?
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CaDP0S2PHJh/


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Araxen said:


> Wardlow is so over.


Just think when he finally murders mjf crowd is going lose their shit


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

OH SHIT, KREESE!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol wtf John Kreese?! lol that was so fucking random.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kreese is random lol


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Shows been great so far.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Who the hell was that guy??


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Who the fuck is that?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Boring shit next 💀


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DRose1994 said:


> Who the hell was that guy??


Karate Kid Cobra Kai's coach


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DRose1994 said:


> Who the hell was that guy??





Oracle said:


> Who the fuck is that?


From Cobra Kai, and the Karate Kid movies.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

The Bucks gonna come to Hangman's rescue after an Undisputed Era beatdown?


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Who is that old guy? Her "sensai"


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

AEW signed David Hasselhoff ???


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DRose1994 said:


> Who the hell was that guy??


I think that might of been that bad guy from Cobra Kai.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Some of yall have never see the og Karate Kid and it fucking shows


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Karate Kid Cobra Kai's coach


Yeah him! The bad guy from the Karate Kid movie! Not sure if hes in Cobra Kai or not though 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

French Connection said:


> AEW signed David Hasselhoff ???


Maybe Zardu Hasselfrau.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I am literally right in the middle of a Cobra Kai episode, when I turn my head for a moment and see John Kreese on Dynamite out of the fucking blue; I thought I took a stroke for a second and some wires had crossed in my brain


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Wardlow changed the way he did the powerbomb symphony! Great to see.

This time he did one, then waited longer for the crowd to chant 'one more time', and then he listened, got pumped up, and did 2 fast ones straight into the pin.

Perfect


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I really like Hangman but he's such an afterthought right now with Punk/MJF and Mox/Danielson having programs together.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So why is Karate Kid guy here lol 

(and why can't I block ads on this site anymore lol)


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I can't wait for him to lose the belt.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Where’s Big Show and Mark Henry ? Doesn’t have to be Schiavone for EVERY single interview, does it? Is Marvez gone too?

also thanks for pointing out that was the guy from Karate Kid.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sweep the leg


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Teaming Mercedes up with Team DMD is pointless and so is Thunder Rosa.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> So stupid they're still calling the belt the TNT title when they're on TBS, just rename it to the TV Title ffs.


I know right? This company, dude lmao. Smh.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So the PPV looks destined to have a 'big three' singles matches of Hangman vs Cole, MJF vs Punk and Danielson vs Mox.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol Adam Cole is so much more over than Page


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Our next AEW champion Adam Cole!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does every in ring segment gotta involve Tony Schivone? can wrestlers not just come out and start talking? he's only there for a second before someone interrupts and he just leaves anyways, he's so pointless.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Noooooooo.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The Doctor is in! I'm ready for the Thunder Rosa feud to officially start.







































*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

"Adam Cole has a dad bod" sign. This is a movement. The fans are noticing.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

“Adam Cole has a dad bod” sign lol. Should get Brit to sign that


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

DMD's boyfriend


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Adam Cole was just pretty much training with Triple H getting ready to take that wrestling empire over, Page!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whats up with Cole's red hand


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I kind of want Hangman and Kenny to make up now


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hangman is too sensitive, grow balls


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

"I'm uhhh. And, uhhhh... You know, uhhhhh..."


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Whats up with Cole's red hand


Probably tried to lift a weight for the first time in his life and he dropped it on his hand.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Eh don't care about long-term Elite drama


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol 😂 “the other Adam”


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Weekly I F-in miss Kenny Omega post.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The other Adam is boring shit, its time for Adam Cole to take the title!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cole even looks tiny next to Adam Page whos not even very big.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Adam Cole eyes are sunken in. Lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

BAY BAY[emoji1373][emoji1373]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Probably tried to lift a weight for the first time in his life and he dropped it on his hand.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Whats up with Cole's red hand


Looks like he dyed KOR's beard


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Lmfao is Adam Cole watching a different Hangman cuz he’s been a garbage champ.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Ham and Egger said:


> Adam Cole eyes are sunken in. Lol


It's actually ideal for male eyes to be deep set, inside the skull. Healthy amount of testosterone does that.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm sorry but a Page vs. Cole doesn't sound main event for me.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

When do you think Kenny comes back? I seen that clip of him posted last week working out. Must be near to healed up right?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Weekly I F-in miss Kenny Omega post.
> View attachment 116932


It would be quite fitting for Kenny to confront Adam Cole for the title when he comes back, elite leader vs elite leader.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Security is bigger than Cole


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Adam Cole has a dad bod.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god Dork Order's back....was getting used to not seeing those fucking scrub's.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dork Order? Damn.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Get 10 away from these fucking geeks.

Repackage him and release the rest of these indie fucking geeks.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good segment. Nice promos from both guys. 

Tag match up next which should be fun.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fucking Dark Order. Just fuck off.

Good god this Page reign has been woeful and now Dark Order are back involved.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm so damn confused lol


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Hangman every promo: Y'know I uuhhhh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far a very solid show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Oh fuck off with the Dark Order bullshit.*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> Get 10 away from these fucking geeks.
> 
> Repackage him and release the rest of these indie fucking geeks.


Funny how Shawn Spears didnt end up managing 10 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Boldgerg said:


> Fucking Dark Order. Just fuck off.
> 
> Good god this Page reign has been woeful and now Dark Order are back involved.


Now that the misfit indie jobber clownshow is back as his buddies its gonna get even worse.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Promos from both were good, Cole was better though. 

And yes, wish Cole looked better, but I don't see the need to circlejerk about it literally daily.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Feels like it's been a minute since Hager had a match. Blood and Guts?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Stupid Justin Roberts 😂


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Dark Order, Fish and Kyle too? Uff at all that.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

NamelessJobber said:


> When do you think Kenny comes back? I seen that clip of him posted last week working out. Must be near to healed up right?


Hopefully ASAP.


TeamFlareZakk said:


> It would be quite fitting for Kenny to confront Adam Cole for the title when he comes back, elite leader vs elite leader.


If that were to be the case, I hope Kenny breaks him in half.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jay White in Adam Cole's spot would be perfect.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm begging Hager to make just 1 other facial expression.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hager got in hell of a shape!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That segment was a mess.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Awesome crowd


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Jay White in Adam Cole's spot would be perfect.


Jay White is probably planning something big on his own time.. Jay has quite the treacherous resume in which usually ends up benefiting himself in the end.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Adam Page just isn't world champion material. Neither is Adam Cole.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

I feel like maybe it's time to hot mjf to the next title match after Cole and pull the trigger on him


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Hager looks like a million bucks. Put the world title on him yesterday.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yeah, Jericho has definitely trimmed down. He looks much better.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Finally Eddie is back to torment Allie.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Ok Santana/Ortiz. Murder Jericho and his partner.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Uncle Eddie is here.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Eddie!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Jericho lost weight.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Eddie


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I hope Hager gets that match he was gonna have vs Jon Jones bc he’s in amazing shape


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I think Jericho had surgery to remove all his fat. Big Show has done it before.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Eddie is still over AF!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Adam Page just isn't world champion material. Neither is Adam Cole.


Yeah its ridiculous those 2 are in the world title feud while MJF and Punk, Danielson and Moxley are in the midcard.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Adam Page just isn't world champion material. Neither is Adam Cole.


Adam Cole is world champion matriel just like he was in NXT but Jay White is in the picture now..


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Bro Hager is LEAN AF

And Jericho's gut is gone too.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Jericho and Hager look in good shape


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Jericho lost weight.


Yep, face is slimmer.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Hager got in hell of a shape!


He usually only looks like this when he has an MMA fight coming up.

Wonder if we get an announcement soon?


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Santana is dope, could be a good singles star


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Yep, face is slimmer.












More importantly he no longer looks 7 months pregnant.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Why is Hager not the world champion? Look at the dude, looks legit. Looks believable, like a star.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Santana is very solid on the mic


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Hager is gonna turn on Jericho. I'm calling it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if Hager is looking to cut to 205 in MMA?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Teemu™ said:


> Why is Hager not the world champion? Look at the dude, looks legit. Looks believable, like a star.


He has the charisma of a rock


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I got a bad feeling this whole thing is just gonna end up with Santana and ortiz making up with Jericho and remaining with Inner Circle. Which is a shame they need to get the fuck away from that group.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Just gonna say this rn before they stupidly start pushing her, Thunder Rosa isnt womens champion material, she has Adam Page boring shit vibes if they put her over. 

And that would be such a waste of Team DMD.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Teemu™ said:


> Why is Hager not the world champion? Look at the dude, looks legit. Looks believable, like a star.


Thank God you arent booking this you clearly aren't very bright


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Teemu™ said:


> Why is Hager not the world champion? Look at the dude, looks legit. Looks believable, like a star.


Cause he has the personality and charisma of a stale donut.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

What happened to all the big show commercials?


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

ProjectGargano said:


> He has the charisma of a rock


But he looks good. He'd be the type of champion you could show a non-fan, and not feel embarrassed about being a wrestling fan. Unlike an Adam Cole. And that non-fan could then become a fan.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Jericho looks better than a few months ago


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Geeee said:


> I wonder if Hager is looking to cut to 205 in MMA?


He looks to be 240+ lbs right now, so I doubt it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

AEW kind of looks like NXT now 😂


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> I got a bad feeling this whole thing is just gonna end up with Santana and ortiz making up with Jericho and remaining with Inner Circle. Which is a shame they need to get the fuck away from that group.


I hope you are wrong. Santana/Ortiz should have been split from Jericho long time ago.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> He has the charisma of a rock





SAMCRO said:


> Cause he has the personality and charisma of a stale donut.


I was going with as charismatic as a wet noodle.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> AEW kind of looks like NXT now 😂


Why?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494130824735772676


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Teemu™ said:


> But he looks good. He'd be the type of champion you could show a non-fan, and not feel embarrassed about being a wrestling fan. Unlike an Adam Cole. And that non-fan could then become a fan.


Adam Cole doesn't hold a title.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Teemu™ said:


> But he looks good. He'd be the type of champion you could show a non-fan, and not feel embarrassed about being a wrestling fan. Unlike an Adam Cole. And that non-fan could then become a fan.


But he looks good? lol you need more than a look to be a star and a world champion, you gotta have charisma, you gotta have a personality, you gotta be able to cut a promo.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

PavelGaborik said:


> Adam Cole doesn't hold a title.


But he's probably going to. That seems to be the direction.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The head size differential between Santana and Jericho was a sight to behold. Jericho's head is easily twice as big.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Why?


I guess because of some of the NXT stars they are getting! Just gotta add some gold ropes and BOOM its NXT


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Didn’t you “Cole is too small” guys see that sign in the crowd that he has a dad bod?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I forget, did Cody vs Brodie follow the four corner rule? Seems like an ideal way for Punk to get his win back without MJF being pinned.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did AEW just reference Cody and the TNT Title? Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Any odds the Cody thing is a fake out? And that its an angle? Just saying.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I guess because of some of the NXT stars they are getting! Just gotta add some gold ropes and BOOM its NXT


They only had undisputed era tonight


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Catalanotto said:


> Didn’t you “Cole is too small” guys see that sign in the crowd that he has a dad bod?


I did! And pointed it out. The movement has begun. Even the fans are noticing it, so people can't deny t any longer. It is an issue. We were right all along.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Teemu™ said:


> But he's probably going to. That seems to be the direction.


No it doesn't. Hangman will probably drop the strap to MJF or another top heel at DoN or All Out.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> Didn’t you “Cole is too small” guys see that sign in the crowd that he has a dad bod?


Yeah, its funny the stuff about Cole having a tiny and terrible body started on here i believe, nice to see its starting to spread to the audience now, hopefully every week theres new signs calling him out for his shit body.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is a great fucking match


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Always a fan of tag specialists beating two singles guys.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho and Kingston trying to fight lol


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ending should have been the street sweeper fucked up going with that lame finish


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

All that and it ends on a clothesline....kay


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Any odds the Cody thing is a fake out? And that its an angle? Just saying.


I'd be pissed if so. I don't want to see Cody ever at all.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Good booking. Jericho pinned clean and sets up Jericho/Kingston


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Fuck the young slops 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Very good match, weird way to end it though (result is good... just how it happened) and then Jericho just kinda gets up and goes after Kingston. Just an odd aftermath.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Here we go with shitty hallway segments lol


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The crowd was hot for this one


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Teemu™ said:


> I did! And pointed it out. The movement has begun. Even the fans are noticing it, so people can't deny t any longer. It is an issue. We were right all along.


Adam Cole has been made fun of for his terrible physique for years, it's just now more WWE drones are pointing it out now that he's apart of the opposition.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cole's torn between 3 fucking groups, so fucking stupid as if Cole is some amazing get every faction would want....


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> They only had undisputed era tonight


They should have Adam Cole beat Page for the AEW title, ReDragon beat Jurassic Express for the tag belts and Jay White beat Sammy Guevara for the TNT title and just bring all that undesputed era greatness to AEW! 

Jay White replaces Rodrick Strong but is actually a improvement for the team.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Two battle royals is odd


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Weird finishing move to end it there.... good match though


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Shut up Randy


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

These guys stink. Cole Bucks and the other 2.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Cole's torn between 3 fucking groups, so fucking stupid as if Cole is some amazing get every faction would want....


Is Jay White gonna stir it up with some Bullet Club guys? 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd put Santana & Ortiz in the tag title match at Revolution and put them over

or maybe do this Elite drama thing at Revolution with Jurassic Express retaining over The Bucks and ReDRagon. My point is, it's time for Santana and Ortiz to be the next tag champs.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> Two battle royals is odd


That kind of thing makes me moist, I’m ok with it.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Look at Cody


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> Adam Cole has been made fun of for his terrible physique for years, it's just now more WWE drones are pointing it out now that he's apart of the opposition.


More like now he's in a larger venue with bigger opponents and its more noticeable. Didn't look so out of place in NXT against Gargano, Ciampa and other small guys.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Jericho looks like he’s taking his job seriously again. Good performance, in very good shape.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Finally! 
A GBS commercial !!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Piss break.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Was that Jon Kreese?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Britt should make Mercedes build a wall to keep Thunder Rosa away from the title 😂

And then just continue to make the AEW womens division great with Team DMD forever!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kill Bill cosplay!


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Kill Bill cosplay?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kove looks like a living PSA against botox for old people.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Female mutilation sports entertainment time!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Thunder Rosa is such a piss break. 😴


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> More like now he's in a larger venue with bigger opponents and its more noticeable. Didn't look so out of place in NXT against Gargano, Ciampa and other small guys.



Those other guys are small, but there is simply no denying it wasn't blatantly obvious this guy had smaller arms than most female wrestlers regardless of who his opponent was :











He also had matches/segments with 400 lb Keith Lee, so it's not like NXT fans haven't seen him against huge guys in the past.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Thunder Rosa is such a piss break. 😴


Wtf?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Thunder Rosa is such a piss break. 😴


Bro, you were a Billie Kay mark. Stop it.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

I thought they might pull Danhausen from under the ring..


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> Those other guys are small, but there is simply no denying it wasn't blatantly obvious this guy had smaller arms than most female wrestlers regardless of who his opponent was :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine that NXT title being the AEW title around Adam Cole's waste! Next AEW champion bay bay!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This entire show for the most part has been one of the most enjoyable Dynamites in awhile for me, and we still have Darby/Sammy to go.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Thunder Rosa is so good.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Thunder Rosa hit Mercedes in the ASS with the chair 🤣*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This Thunder Rosa attire better be in the video game


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Dr. Middy said:


> This entire show for the most part has been one of the most enjoyable Dynamites in awhile for me, and we still have Darby/Sammy to go.


We don't even have to worry about Cody showing up and shitting up the show any longer!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wrestling promoters need to stop listening to ywc retards that overrate jobbers.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mercedes would've been a better heel champion than Nyla Rose. Shame she wasted her time in WWE.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If Cole wins the title, he and Britt should just switch belts.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Wrestling promoters need to stop listening to ywc retards that overrate jobbers.


Blah blah blah


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

That pizza looks disgusting. Who eats shit like that


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> Those other guys are small, but there is simply no denying it wasn't blatantly obvious this guy had smaller arms than most female wrestlers regardless of who his opponent was :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah people was aware he's a small guy, but again it wasn't as blatantly obvious in NXT, 90% of the time in NXT he was facing someone just as small as he was. Now that he's on a large scale venue with average to above average sized grown men its so noticeable you can't not say something about it, its not just cause he's not apart of WWE anymore and he's with the opposition.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Women should just stay away from tables


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

this table would not co-operate LOL


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Oh that table gave 0 fucks


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That table spot was idiotic.*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> If Cole wins the title, he and Britt should just switch belts.


They totally should be champion at the same time though! 

Adam Cole should be boring shit Adam Page because Adam Cole offers more interest as a world champion just like he did when he was the NXT champion and Britt should retain because Thunder Rosa is a jobber.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This has been really good. Feel a more like a grudge match than the OC vs Cole mess a few weeks back.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Thunder Rosa in that yellow


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

You could see during the commercial that I think one of the table legs broke. So I guess what they did instead was a decent cover up job, even if it didn't look that good.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cornette's gonna love this womens hardcore match lol.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Are you fucking kidding me? That german suplex was scary as hell.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> They totally should be champion at the same time though!
> 
> Adam Cole should be boring shit Adam Page because Adam Cole offers more interest as a world champion just like he did when he was the NXT champion and Britt should retain because Thunder Rosa is a jobber.


The dude who makes the Hardly Boys look like adults should not be world champ.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah people was aware he's a small guy, but again it wasn't as blatantly obvious in NXT, 90% if the time in NXT he was facing someone just as small as he was. Now that he's on a large scale venue with average to above average sized grown men its so noticeable you can't not say something about it, its not just cause he's not apart of WWE anymore and he's with the opposition.



I don't know man, I think it's painfully obvious just looking at Cole that he's a tiny, tiny human. He made average sized guys like Malaki Black look absolutely huge by comparison, there are plenty examples of him looking tiny even compared to other blatantly obvious small opposition. 

I


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? That german suplex was scary as hell.


She felt on the back


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> The dude who makes the Hardly Boys look like adults should not be world champ.


Jim Cornette should just shut up about professional wrestling, hes old and out of touch with what would be best for the product.


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

Botch session.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Britt is so fine


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

This is so WWE. lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jim Cornette should just shut up about professional wrestling, hes old and out of touch with what would be best for the product.


Jim was a HUGE Cole mark in NXT. He showed up in AEW and promptly fell about 50 levels by jacking off with the comedy crew.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Are they seriously making Martin Kove acting like Kreese irl on here? lol so stupid Britt wanting to be Tori so bad.


----------



## PurelySavage247 (11 mo ago)

Who is that guy that is "Baker's sensai" ?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The fans actually want Team DMD to beat the shit out of these jobbers 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jesus Hayter's booty in those pants


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Hayter is thick as fuck, that ass


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Jesus Hayter's booty in those pants


I need Toni Storm vs Hayter now, Just to see both huge asses


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Yoga pants are my friend.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A smart move to have Mercedes turn. The heel women's side is too overpowered with Britt, Jade and Serena.


----------



## PurelySavage247 (11 mo ago)

Hayter is so fine


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Pan-der-ing.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Finish her


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Black is too Black for me lol. It's cool, but not cool lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

NamelessJobber said:


> I'd be pissed if so. I don't want to see Cody ever at all.


Would leave a huge bad taste in many AEW fans, but would give Cody the ultimate heel turn LOL


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That definitely looked like Buddy Murphy in the background.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was Buddy surely.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Well that just confirms buddy Murphy right there


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Kross?


----------



## PurelySavage247 (11 mo ago)

That other person is buddy boring murphy


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I mean cause of course Malakai has to have a large stable as well, soon he'll have a group of 6 people like everyone else.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh right , Murphy


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494137262342393856


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I see Jay White is also a fan of DMD


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Hayter’s ass has its own gravitational field.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I mean cause of course Malakai has to have a large stable as well, soon he'll have a group of 6 people like everyone else.


It's Buddy Murphy, who to my knowledge, has no tattoos.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494137262342393856
> View attachment 116940


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

AEW will have one more great performer in Buddy Murphy...the roster keeps getting more stacked week after week.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Killer Kross is the mystery guy Malakai Black is reffering to.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> AEW will have one more great performer in Buddy Murphy...the roster keeps getting more stacked week after week.


He is just...so...boring. Do you think he has an actual personality that can come out?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I thought Buddy was only ever interesting when he was with Rey’s daughter


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think the House of Black is designed for three wrestlers like Death Triangle. Malakai has been saying there'd be a second and third since December. I guess the Julia Hart tease was some kind of red herring. Ditto PAC. Will we ever get the trios title for these groups?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

😂😂😂😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Malakai is getting dangerously close with how much of his face is painted black. 

I can hear the low rumble of twitter already.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The two men who beat Cody for the TNT Title headline. Seems fitting, kind of bittersweet.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

It's Sting!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

IT’S STING


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> He is just...so...boring. Do you think he has an actual personality that can come out?


Let's see what The House of Black does with him, but I was talking more in terms of in-ring hability


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> He is just...so...boring. Do you think he has an actual personality that can come out?


I think he's the type of guy who can excel in a faction or in the midcard with a voice. 

He's pretty fantastic in the ring.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

What the hell? Sting said fuck it, I’m not walking down the ramp tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

H4L said:


> Hayter’s ass has its own gravitational field.


Jamie Hayter > Thunder Rosa


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> Malakai is getting dangerously close with how much of his face is painted black.
> 
> I can hear the low rumble of twitter already.


I expect a "Malakai Black Face" sign within a couple weeks.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Sammy 2Titles Guevara


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

JR just said "what a Duel" I didnt know Duel was there 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Andrade will cost Darby the W tonight.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Can't help but feel Darby should win here but that would be some serious WWE esque hot-potatoing of the TNT title.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"Not sure why he's carrying both of them" JR


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

SAMMY 2 BELTS


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I paused that Malakai Black vignette at the EXACT moment that it ended.

That 'mysterious' man HAS to be Buddy Matthews (aka Buddy Murphy).

I recognize that face of the figure.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*DARBY! DARBY! DARBY!*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Crowd stayed hot all night.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

2 reasons I hoped it was Kross with Malakai


__
http://instagr.am/p/CZ7gFl7Pv5R/


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494141014998663169


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Black was cooler as a solo act.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like Darby could tie Sammy in knots in a shoot


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> 2 reasons I hoped it was Kross with Malakai
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CZ7gFl7Pv5R/


Holy Shit! What a body


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Darby really, really knows how to sell holy fuck


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This crowd is the loudest they've been all night before Sammy and Darby even touched. They know they're about to see some special shit.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That Darby bounce off the rope though...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Darby dead


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> 2 reasons I hoped it was Kross with Malakai
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CZ7gFl7Pv5R/


She is at least better than Liv Morgan 😂


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> 2 reasons I hoped it was Kross with Malakai
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CZ7gFl7Pv5R/


Great body, awful 2002 era looking breast implants.

I'll never understand why women do that to themselves in this day and age.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

PavelGaborik said:


> Great body, awful 2002 era looking breast implants.
> 
> I'll never understand why women do that to themselves.


One of them fucking popped too. Shoddy work LOL

I assume she bought these on an Impact salary, so...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This has been a really good show. I don't want it to end and it's been a while since I felt that way. Great balance of wrestling and story for me. The best way to try and wash away the Cody news was to put on a kickass show focusing on the top stars and prospects and they've had most of them on.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PurelySavage247 (11 mo ago)

Cody being advertised on Dynamite lol..


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Darby's mastery of using his entire body as a weapon is always amazing.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> Great body, awful 2002 era looking breast implants.
> 
> I'll never understand why women do that to themselves in this day and age.


Scarlett would indeed be a great signing.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

French Connection said:


> I'm sorry but a Page vs. Cole doesn't sound main event for me.


Maybe you should listen more closely?

I’m just bustin’. Dislike who you want. Cole will probably win anyway.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PurelySavage247 said:


> Cody being advertised on Dynamite lol..


Im thinking its a plan and Cody isnt gone.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Geeee said:


> One of them fucking popped too. Shoddy work LOL
> 
> I assume she bought these on an Impact salary, so...


It makes sense, it literally looks like she has two fucking boulders underneath her skin. 

Can't stand when women go out and try to "fix" what doesn't need fixing, she would look so, so much better without those things in my view.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

what the fuuuuck


----------



## PurelySavage247 (11 mo ago)

I bet this goes to a TV tie to do a PPV rematch


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Great big body... ooooo look at those big bodies" if we had NHL commentary 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Honestly, Sammy could use the cutter as a finish.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Sissy slaps 😂


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ouch


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That sounded and looked painful as hell.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby is a human crash test dummy.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This match is insane. These guys are the FUTURE.


----------



## PurelySavage247 (11 mo ago)

This is definitely going to a TV tie


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PurelySavage247 (11 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Im thinking its a plan and Cody isnt gone.


Would be the greatest work ever


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I sure hope Darby's body holds up like Jeff Hardy's cause at this rate his career ain't lasting past 30.


----------



## PurelySavage247 (11 mo ago)

These guys are the future


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Darby and Sammy just did Charlotte and Becky's figure 4 spot at Survivor Series where they slapped the shit out of each other.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh great, marble mouth.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jose trying to distract Darby by doing a striptease


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Stone Cold is special guest ref 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PurelySavage247 (11 mo ago)

Never mind Andrade had to ruin it


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Andrade really wants the services of dat lil kid. Lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I thought Andrade had a Bible, it’s a tablet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Called it. Great match though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Darby can fucking sell.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Andrade’s suit vs Matt’s is hilarious to see


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Poor Darby


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I can't believe they're really having them sell tablets


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Might have been the best looking GTH ever. Going to need a gif of that.


----------



## PurelySavage247 (11 mo ago)

Matt Hardy? Gag me...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sting so lazy, didn't even try to get the titles back


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*FUCK OFF ANDRADE!!!!! *


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good main event. Andrade as an opponent for Sammy is fine. Hopefully he doesn't win the title though.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

PurelySavage247 said:


> Never mind Andrade had to ruin it


Andrade sucks. They have better contenders to push to challenge the TNT title now.


----------



## PurelySavage247 (11 mo ago)

Selling tablets like they are baseball bats lol


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Matt Hardy ? Fuck off ....


----------



## PurelySavage247 (11 mo ago)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Andrade sucks. They have better contenders to push to challenge the TNT title now.


Agree


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> I thought Andrade had a Bible, it’s a tablet[emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should have been Hooked on Phonics.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Rampage on early?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Andrade is right up there for their worst signings.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Matt Hardy looks stupid when he throws fake punches 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Great way to end Dynamite.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Andrade sucks


----------



## PurelySavage247 (11 mo ago)

A good main event ruined by a cluster of garbage


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PurelySavage247 said:


> Would be the greatest work ever


Would also make Tony K a weasly heel amongst his fans lol


----------



## PurelySavage247 (11 mo ago)

Whoanma said:


> Great way to end Dynamite.


No it wasn't Andrade is trash and Matt Hardy is washed


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Imagine Cody ran in there and destroyed hem both.


----------



## PurelySavage247 (11 mo ago)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Matt Hardy looks stupid 😂


Fixed it for you


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Won't deny, I still really like Andrade.

He has a great look, is very good in the ring but he has no business cutting promos, he's been booked like absolute shit.

Why the fuck is he teaming with Matt Hardy in 2022? It makes zero sense.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Main event was great until the interference, but I get Andrade given the storyline, and that could be a wild ass three way if it leads there. 

But GOOD LORD please keep Matt and Sammy away from each other.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A great show overall, highlighted by one of the best crowds they've ever had.


----------



## PurelySavage247 (11 mo ago)

The only thing Matt has ever been good at is teaming with Jeff


----------



## PurelySavage247 (11 mo ago)

TD Stinger said:


> A great show overall, highlighted by one of the best crowds they've ever had.


Agree but they should of had Darby and Sammy tie


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The key to making Andrade work:

1x knife (that he carried to the ring vs Cody)
1x Salina de la Renta as his valet, mouthpiece and handler
1x psychotic cartel leader attitude instead of rich guy 101

He has world class ring skills. Do the above and it's jackpot.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I like how AEW responded to this Cody stuff by just putting on a solid show


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Another awesome episode of Dynamite. Show just flowed really well and there was no major weak point. Just a fun 2 hour wrestling program with a great mix of strong promos, and matches.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

PurelySavage247 said:


> Fixed it for you


I agree. Even if Jeff does come to AEW, they arent going to be as over as they were back in 2016.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Pretty damn good episode overall, they had 2 good hours tonight which I admittedly didn't expect. 

Revolution is shaping up to quite possibly be their best PPV to date on paper.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That was a great show and even the 1 women match I thought still kept the crowd hot.

Should do abother solid rating


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

PurelySavage247 said:


> Would be the greatest work ever


Next PPV is called Revolution.

Can you imagine if he brought Shane McMahon with him. 

AEW would have to sent EMTs to the houses of Vince/HHH as a precaution given their fragile health situations. I´m just messing with you WWE geeks relax. I know you cannot wait to welcome an AEW star to your stale show.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The guy hosting Go Big Show sounds like John Cena. I had to look to make sure it wasn't.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

There was nothing on this show that really didn't work. Even the couple of things I didn't like I can't say were awful.

Punk's opening promo was great. Bryan vs. Moriarty was very good. Mox's post match promo was great. You get another Wardlow squash. The Inner Circle Tag was good and Eddie's back. And the main event delivered.

I mean the worst things I can say is that the Women's match was a little sloppy and I'm not that into Adam vs. Adam yet. But overall a great show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did Jungle Boy imply he and Tay were having threesomes? Lucky bastard.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I thought tonight's episode was great overall, and that it somehow managed to top last week's Dynamite episode (which was still pretty damn good).

Even the Wardlow vs Max Caster match had stakes to it too.

If I had to rate the show tonight, I'd give it a 9/10


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I have to say that other than the AHFO, this might be the most solid set of concurrent storylines that AEW has had. A lot of really interesting stuff

And even the AHFO stuff seems to be leading to a Darby vs Andrade vs Sammy TNT title match, which is sure to be a MotN contender.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

PavelGaborik said:


> Won't deny, I still really like Andrade.
> 
> He has a great look, is very good in the ring but he has no business cutting promos, he's been booked like absolute shit.
> 
> Why the fuck is he teaming with Matt Hardy in 2022? It makes zero sense.


I still have a hard time figuring this out. Can they pull off adding Jeff Hardy to the ladder match (no compete and all)? He wins it over Andrade. Then he goes over Sammy and wins the TNT title, too. Sammy finally teams up with Tay Conti, turns heel and we get a new group with Andrade. One Andrade faction that is elite and doesn´t scream jobbers. 

EDIT: Easier would probably be the three way title match and Andrade helps Sammy retain to make him his major free agent acquistion and we get Andrade/Sammy vs. Darby/Sting before the eventual Hardys re-union.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

3venflow said:


> The key to making Andrade work:
> 
> 1x knife (that he carried to the ring vs Cody)
> 1x Salina de la Renta as his valet, mouthpiece and handler
> ...


Learn English and finding a bit of charisma would help.

Why is every latino guy a nasty "cartel" member or leader?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Adam Page just isn't world champion material. Neither is Adam Cole.


I like both guys but I agree with that. They should be fighting for a secondary title. 

When you see something like that you realise how wrestling is removed from the Champion being the one that brings you the most money. Removed from focusing on a top hot feud to sell arenas and PPV and ratings. When you have money like WWE and AEW, it seems like it doesn't matter who is champ or who is feuding for it. They just put people on top that they like and that's it. After that they wonder why ratings sucks.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Learn English and finding a bit of charisma would help.
> 
> Why is every latino guy a nasty "cartel" member or leader?


Every word he says is in English.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> Did Jungle Boy imply he and Tay were having threesomes? Lucky bastard.


Tay or Anna? Or both? Lmao


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Top to bottom another very impressive show. It really does just fly by.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


He always has that confused look like Jon Snow. Maybe that's why women wants these guys. Cause they see someone hot that looks not too bright so they think "he's perfect, I can mold him like I want mwahaha!".


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

ProjectGargano said:


> Tay or Anna? Or both? Lmao


Only Brodie Lee Jr. gets both.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Did Jungle Boy imply he and Tay were having threesomes? Lucky bastard.


yea with a cheetah 😁


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> yea with a cheetah 😁


Cheetara? Would bang.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> The key to making Andrade work:
> 
> 1x knife (that he carried to the ring vs Cody)
> 1x Salina de la Renta as his valet, mouthpiece and handler
> ...


Nah. He'll still be the drizzling shits.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Did we ever get an explanation for why Chavo is no longer there with Andrade? I know that Chavo said like after a week of him disappearing that he is still in AEW but obviously that isn't the case now. Andrade does need a mouthpiece and not Matt Hardy. What he and Matt did tonight was okay but like...this AHFO thing really isn't anything interesting.

Overall I enjoyed the show. Glad that Santana and Ortiz won. Was awesome to see Eddie Kingston back.

Melissa Joan Hart in the audience!

Decent promo by Keith Lee.

We didn't get Jade Cargill tonight but I am hopeful that she indeed will get the middle elevator entrance that Cody requested be left for her.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

They needed to put on a great episode tonight, and they did. No cheap shots, either.

They handled it well.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Southerner said:


> Did we ever get an explanation for why Chavo is no longer there with Andrade? I know that Chavo said like after a week of him disappearing that he is still in AEW but obviously that isn't the case now. Andrade does need a mouthpiece and not Matt Hardy. What he and Matt did tonight was okay but like...this AHFO thing really isn't anything interesting.
> 
> Overall I enjoyed the show. Glad that Santana and Ortiz won. Was awesome to see Eddie Kingston back.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Andrade fired Chavo on one of the first Rampages after Chavo hit PAC with an ipad


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Terrific show. Two hours just flew by. Always a sign of being entertained.

Crossing my fingers that Tony won't put the TNT title on Andrade as way to save face from this being such a bust of a signing. Let's have a triple threat at Revolution with Sammy retaining in the end. He is the most boring heel character on roster and making him a champ isn't going to make him compelling. There is not much to work with here given his limitations as a whole.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Great promo from Cole and Hangman.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

A really great show. Maybe a shade lower than the last month which has been on fire. 8.5/10 for today.

There is really not much more AEW can do, sans hire rock or Austin, to increase viewership. It just is what it is.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Better episode of Dynamite than it usually is. Main event was a joke, inner circle stuff was boring, Adam Cole always sucks and that segment with Hangman was the shits and can't be taken seriously. Outside of that the rest of what they did wasn't too bad surprisingly. The jobber guy that faced Daniel Bryan went on for way too long, Bryan should have mopped the floor with him while he only gets a few moves in to show potential, but the aftermath of that was decent and I would like to see what they're going to do with Mox/Bryan, luckily they came back to the angle which had been dormant for a few shows. The jobber that Bryan faced seems to have potential too, I was somewhat impressed by what I saw, but the booking of a competitive match still made no sense. Womens match was fast forward worthy but the end result sets up some small bit of momentum going forward, still waiting for Hayter to turn on Baker, hopefully at Revolution. CM Punks promo started out really good teasing a heel turn(which should have happened by now), but didn't really go anywhere. It wasn't bad though. Let's hope they keep moving forward and giving us a show every week thats closer to this than what weve been getting.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

The big take for me was that John Cleese has broken out of prison.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Decent show

The only negatives was the dork order, the elite and Andrade and Matt Hardy’s stupid angle at the end of the show.

I have no idea why there doing yet another WORLD title story around friendship. Grown ass men wondering who’s their BFF, this is wwe shit at best.

It’s time to get the title away from the elites foolishness and get it on one of the 10 other guys who are better suited for it in the company.

Sammy and Darby felt like a world title match because of how mid card the world title has been since Bryan and Hangman’s feud.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This was a very good Dynamite

loved Danielson / Moriarty

and Sammy / Darby - but Andrade can go fuck himself (kayfabe) for the interference


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> You know your shit


What can I say?! 

😉


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494162125765455872


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

PavelGaborik said:


> No it doesn't. Hangman will probably drop the strap to MJF or another top heel at DoN or All Out.


They placed the tease of an Adam Cole vs. Omega feud in that pre-tape thing the Elite did on the episode after Full Gear. I wouldn't be surprised if Cole becomes champion, and then it's Cole vs. Omega because Cole feels he's the man now and he's in charge of the Elite.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

They need to bring in Tom Lawlor (or anybody really) along with Dan Lambert now. The _"I hurt Brandi feelings so much she picked up her ball and quit, but now I got somebody you actually want to see wrestle"_ promo will create an instant main eventer.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sad Tony got cheered up after the cameras stopped rolling.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494168139562733570


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Jericho looks like he’s taking his job seriously again. Good performance, in very good shape.


he now knows TK won’t just pay whatever he asks


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Darby and Sammy just did Charlotte and Becky's figure 4 spot at Survivor Series where they slapped the shit out of each other.*


that is not their spot

benoit, angle, eddie were doing that shit way before

and i suspect some japanese dudes even before that


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

The very ending of the episode had one of my least favorite wrestling tropes: Sting is within arm's reach of Andrade and Matt, but just seemingly can not simply leave the ring to beat the shit out of them. This in spite of the fact that Sting saw fit to rush a hundred miles an hour to the ring just minutes prior to thwart the plans on Andrade and Matt.

And this is not just an AEW thing, it happens in wrestling all the time, and I hate it.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

So danielson is a heel?, he was a dick in the match, not that I'm complaining but I was wondering.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

I will say. This was the second week in a row that I can say I quite liked Dynamite. Some complaints here and there, but it was a decently fun two hours. Good main event, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

grecefar said:


> So danielson is a heel?, he was a dick in the match, not that I'm complaining but I was wondering.


Yeah he’s been a heel since the Hangman feud where he started been a dick in his matches.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Why did they have to go the Miro route with Adam Cole? They brought him in doing BS (some of which he’s still doing), but the last couple of weeks he’s been a lot more serious and believable. The promo on dynamite a few weeks ago, then the one on Rampage after he essentially squashed Uno, and then another well delivered, serious promo. When he’s doing this stuff, you don’t see his size/physique (or at least it’s masked temporarily).

By and large I really enjoyed the show last night. Punk/MJF opening was great. Moriarty vs Bryan was a great match — better than the Punk one. Jericho got into much better shape than the past few years. Hager looked remarkable though — I mean, wow.

I love Thunder Rosa. First time saying that. Not sure what clicked with her/me last night, but I enjoy her as a performer and I’m genuinely a fan. Good match good after match segment with the girls there.

Main event was great. Felt like a big deal and they delivered with some insane spots. Right guy won, and I’m fine with the Andrade/Jose interference, but Hardy coming out was too much. He doesn’t need to be involved in this in any way shape or form. Andrade/Darby will be a great match but they’re getting there in the most convoluted way.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Another absolutely brilliant show, really on form and they need to be heading into Revolution which is really starting to shape up to being their best ever card. 

I called the dog collar match between Punk and MJF and I think they can make it a good one. All of Punks big matches so far have delivered and you can bet its going to be an all out war between them. 

Loved Moriarty vs Bryan - he's got a bright future that kid. He'd have learnt a whole lot from a match like that. Still can't wait to see Bryan vs Garcia though I feel that's best served on a PPV as opposed to a throw away Dynamite. Oh and Mox is back, great promo. I think they're playing Mox/Bryan perfectly so far. 

Wardlow. Over like a rover. Enough said. There's your face of the revolution ladder match winner right there. 

Enjoyed Page/Cole for the most part - their history binds them together and I have no doubt it'll be a great match but it's missing something, and I'm not entirely sure what. 

Very pleased Santana and Ortiz won. Now give them a run and have them win the tag belts next please. Kingston going over Jericho would be nice too. Both seem to have lost a ton of weight too, good on them! 

Women's no DQ match slapped. I really want a cage match between Thunder Rosa and Britt Baker. Please. 

Sammy vs Darby in a who can inadvertently kill themselves more match was great. The TNT title picture is stacked right now, I'd take a Sammy vs Darby vs Andrade triple threat. Would be a banger. And we don't get many triple threats. 

Hats off to the crowd too. Felt like a Dynamite crowd for once. Hot throughout. 

Oh and nice that they finally got rid of the chandelier.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

When discussing cage matches in the opening promo, had Punk mentioned that "Oh, and by the way, the cage indeed wasn't 30 feet", I woulda popped. Opportunity missed.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Erik. said:


> Enjoyed Page/Cole for the most part - their history binds them together and I have no doubt it'll be a great match but it's missing something, and I'm not entirely sure what.


I don’t think it’s so much that something’s missing, but that for once it seems the World Title match is overshadowed not just by one, but two matches. Punk/MJF has a ton of heat in it and the dog collar stipulation just adds to it. Mox/Bryan has a lot of intrigue and high expectations given the participants.

Page/Cole kinda just feels like another match. Cole’s a very good promo guy and while I think he makes a fine opponent for Page, especially since they seem to have history and connects back to Page in The Elite/Bullet Club/whatever it was, I think there’s always going to be an issue seeing him as World Champion. I mean, even Page has that issue where some people don’t see him at that level. So I think with all those factors in mind, this is looking like one of the weakest World Title PPV matches ever, if not the weakest. You could argue maybe the triple threat that happened last year is weaker, but even that as far as I remember was still the second biggest match on that card. Revolution it seems we’re going to have a couple big time matches and neither of them involve the World Title.

As a segment though, I did really enjoy it. I don’t like Cole’s backstage segments usually, but he did a great job last night and Page did very well too. They’re telling a good story, but it feels like it would’ve been better as an undercard feud that exceeds expectations, rather world title feud that doesn’t feel up to that level.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I don’t think it’s so much that something’s missing, but that for once it seems the World Title match is overshadowed not just by one, but two matches. Punk/MJF has a ton of heat in it and the dog collar stipulation just adds to it. Mox/Bryan has a lot of intrigue and high expectations given the participants.
> 
> Page/Cole kinda just feels like another match. Cole’s a very good promo guy and while I think he makes a fine opponent for Page, especially since they seem to have history and connects back to Page in The Elite/Bullet Club/whatever it was, I think there’s always going to be an issue seeing him as World Champion. I mean, even Page has that issue where some people don’t see him at that level. So I think with all those factors in mind, this is looking like one of the weakest World Title PPV matches ever, if not the weakest. You could argue maybe the triple threat that happened last year is weaker, but even that as far as I remember was still the second biggest match on that card. Revolution it seems we’re going to have a couple big time matches and neither of them involve the World Title.
> 
> As a segment though, I did really enjoy it. I don’t like Cole’s backstage segments usually, but he did a great job last night and Page did very well too. They’re telling a good story, but it feels like it would’ve been better as an undercard feud that exceeds expectations, rather world title feud that doesn’t feel up to that level.


Testament to how good the roster is, really. 

But I agree wholeheartedly. 

Revolution really could be their best card ever and the outcome could really give us some real big matches leading into Double or Nothing.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

My partner walked through the room when Adam Cole shouted "You all have great Children". I'm not gonna lie, I was a little embarrassed.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Forum Dud said:


> My partner walked through the room when Adam Cole shouted "You all have great Children". I'm not gonna lie, I was a little embarrassed.


Funny post, but come on, man. We all know wrestling fans don't date lol.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Teemu™ said:


> Funny post, but come on, man. We all know wrestling fans don't date lol.


I have a kid!


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Forum Dud said:


> I have a kid!


Sure thing, bud.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Great show from the beginning to the very end. Revolution is shaping up to have one of the most complete cards they ever had on ppv.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I love how Bryan embarrassed that jober he faced...How it should always be against guys like that


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Another really good show last night.

Punk's promo to open the show was great. Loved the mic work. The Dog Collar match sounds interesting. Like I said earlier, I'm not a huge fan of guys being attached in matches such as this or the Texas Bullrope match, but I'm sure it'll be a bloody affair that will be extremely entertaining. @Erik. You called it perfectly my guy. Didn't think they would actually move forward with that stipulation haha. MJF having nothing to say was a first. Reminded me of B-Rabbit vs Papa Doc for those that have seen the movie 8-Mile.

Bryan vs Moriarty was ALOT better than I expected. Bryan is so great at carrying matches like this. Moriarty got a decent amount of offense in but never enough to make Bryan look weak. Really enjoyed this one and the crowd was hot. Moriarty has a bright future. Incredible promo from Moxley aferwards. Loved his last line where he essentially says that if they don't bleed together that they can't be a team. Left Bryan speechless. Nice development with this storyline. Glad to see that Moxley didn't outright reject him. I have no idea where they're going with this but I would love if they had a banger at Revolution, then teamed up afterwards.

Nice squash from Wardlow. Spears coming in for his chair spot AFTER not helping when the Acclaimed went in to jump Wardlow made me laugh out loud. The Wardlow story remains intriguing. Seems like they're gonna stretch it out a little more as they should, because Wardlow beating MJF after a babyface turn is too soon given that MJF is obviously next in line for the AEW World title.

The Hangman/Cole segment was good, but at the same time its hard to care about it given Cole's physique and presence. Feels like a mid-card feud honestly. I did like the dialogue between the two but Hangman needs something better than Cole going into a PPV. I would have much preferred Malakai Black. Cole is great as a mid-carder, but elevating him to the main event scene I'm not really too interested in. The match should be good and it won't hurt the quality of Revolution, but after this I would love for Hangman to begin a long term feud with MJF culminating at DON. MJF's feuds always tend to go long. Cody, Jericho, Punk. All of those feuds were extended so I hope they do the same with Hangman, because outside of those 3 banger matches with Bryan and Archer, he hasn't had much storyline or as much emotional investment encircling him compared to pre-Full Gear.

Jericho/Hager vs Santana/Ortiz I really enjoyed. Eddie Kingston got a HUGE pop, the guy is hella over. The IC is finally over and Santana/Ortiz can move on to the tag team scene while Jericho moves on to a match with Kingston at Revolution. Jericho seems to have lost a bit of weight, which is good.

Good NO DQ match between my girl Thunder Rosa and Martinez. Loved Rosa's entrance with her dragging the chair down to the ring looking all menacing. Its unfortunate that the table broke so it hurt the table spot on the outside, but other than that I thought both ladies put in a solid effort. Plenty of storytelling here too. Britt Baker is scared of Thunder Rosa and hired a mercenary to take her out given that she was ranking up, then you have Martinez go to the good side post match, after being berated by Britt. This is the best storytelling I think the women's division has had honestly. Multiple layers here filled with jealousy, fear, and betrayal. Can't wait for Thunder Rosa to win the gold at Revolution Ill be one happy fan.

Darby vs Guevara was phenomenal. I don't know if it was better than their Revolution 2020 match though. Dope spots in this one, especially the Swanton onto the hard side of the ring. Andrade coming out to screw Darby plays into their storyline and also protects Darby from taking a clean pin. I like it. Darby vs Andrade vs Guevara at Revolution could be a MOTY candidate.

Great show last night to follow up from last week's great time. A lot of storyline development and some dope wrestling, the AEW I love.

*Overall: 8.5/10*

Looks like Revolution is shaping up to be:

Hangman Page vs Adam Cole - AEW World Title
CM Punk vs MJF - Dog Collar Match
Bryan Danielson vs Jon Moxley
Malakai Black vs PAC
Chris Jericho vs Eddie Kingston
Thunder Rosa vs Britt Baker - AEW Women's Title
Sammy Guevara vs Darby Allin vs Andrade - TNT Title
Face of the Revolution Ladder Match
Jurassic Express vs RedDragon vs Young Bucks - AEW Tag Titles

Looking like a damn good card. It will almost be impossible for AEW to have a bad PPV at this point. The roster is too stacked.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

What a great show - last two weeks have been top notch and the build towards Revolution has my mouth watering!

Cool to see Eddie is back and Martinez is an addition to the lady's roster that interests me way more than Soho did (no offence) 

I had lost a little interest in AEW the previous couple of months but I'm glad to say they've reeled me back in


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

People skeptical about the Dog Collar stip (and there haven't been that many rope matches, let's be honest) I'd urge you to check out the referenced Piper vs. Valentine match from the first StarrCade. It's a really good and brutal outing, proving that the stip can work. It's the legendary match where Valentine brutally works on Piper's ear. It sounds weird, but it ends up working really well in the match. I'm sure most have seen it, but if there are some younger people who haven't, do check it out. Punk was also referring to his Dog Collar match with Jimmy Rave, right? I don't remember other Dog Collar matches he's had other than that one and the one with Raven, but I'm pretty sure he won the one with Raven, and he was talking about having lost a Dog Collar match.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

How was the show ? wont be able to catch it for a few more days, Busy busy


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

shandcraig said:


> How was the show ? wont be able to catch it for a few more days, Busy busy


Well, I'm a generic AEW hater, but I liked it, so that should tell you something. It didn't feel like two hours, which is a good thing. It had storyline and character advancement, some cliffhangers, good wrestling. Good show.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Teemu™ said:


> Well, I'm a generic AEW hater, but I liked it, so that should tell you something. It didn't feel like two hours, which is a good thing. It had storyline and character advancement, some cliffhangers, good wrestling. Good show.


thanks for the follow up !


----------



## Bubbly3 (Dec 9, 2021)

I didn't really care for the main event but aside from that, i really enjoyed the show. 

As time is going on you can clearly see there is a decent sized gap between Punk, Moxley and Danielson and the rest in terms of star power (I guess Jericho/MJF too?). Hangman, Cole etc feel so much less.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If MJF vs. Punk is as good as this was, we're in for a treat.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

By the way, this isn't the first time Kreese has been around. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417955038605897732


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't mind the dog collar match, but I feel like they could of made the dog collar look better. I was a black collar when they first used it. Should go back to that and I also hope MJF goes over. Doubt that happens though


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494140775147327490


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494140775147327490


Oh fuck. Eric must be coming back to AEW TV. He's saying nice things again LOL

In fact, Bischoff has typically been involved with Jericho segments, so I bet he is getting involved in this Inner Circle drama


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494140775147327490


No.. He doesn't. 

Wrong as usual bischoff.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Last two weeks have been great dynamites and like where its formatted with some quality matches every week. Should be like that most of the time. 

Revolution is shaping to be a quality ppv but Cole being in the world title match is the big downside of the ppv. 

I don't know what the point is having two battle royale for the tag title match. Overkill for me.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494140775147327490


Love Bischoff, but his podcast has shown me we've got pretty different taste in talent.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Teemu™ said:


> I will say. This was the second week in a row that I can say I quite liked Dynamite. Some complaints here and there, but it was a decently fun two hours. Good main event, I enjoyed it.


I was pleasantly surprised that, despite opening with a promo, it did NOT feel like a WWE show. Punk kept things moving along, and MJF not responding was a nice touch. The story being told in that moment did not require back and forth Jerry Springer-isms.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prosper said:


> The Hangman/Cole segment was good, but at the same time its hard to care about it given Cole's physique and presence. Feels like a mid-card feud honestly. I did like the dialogue between the two but Hangman needs something better than Cole going into a PPV. I would have much preferred Malakai Black. Cole is great as a mid-carder, but elevating him to the main event scene I'm not really too interested in. The match should be good and it won't hurt the quality of Revolution, but after this I would love for Hangman to begin a long term feud with MJF culminating at DON. MJF's feuds always tend to go long. Cody, Jericho, Punk. All of those feuds were extended so I hope they do the same with Hangman, because outside of those 3 banger matches with Bryan and Archer, he hasn't had much storyline or as much emotional investment encircling him compared to pre-Full Gear.


I told you Page needed a heel Cody to smoke and mirrors the shit out of a feud with him, because Page wasn’t ready to be a World Champion. They have done EXACTLY what I wanted them to avoid, and they’ve made Adam Page feel like the worst fucking champion in history, predictably overshadowed by any and everything Punk or Bryan does. As if that wasn’t enough, they have paired Punk and Bryan with MJF and Mox respectively, two guys who would have also likely overshadowed anything Page done.

Page got a nice “prop” out of beating Kenny Omega, I suppose.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Decent show
> 
> The only negatives was the dork order, the elite and Andrade and Matt Hardy’s stupid angle at the end of the show.
> 
> ...


Stop lying to yourself. That “feud” had no sizzle and felt very midcard as well, easily overshadowed by Punk and MJF’s story. Matches were good enough, but even the BD challenges were very midcard.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> I was pleasantly surprised that, despite opening with a promo, it did NOT feel like a WWE show. Punk kept things moving along, and MJF not responding was a nice touch. The story being told in that moment did not require back and forth Jerry Springer-isms.


They gave us 5 matches with legit storyline reasoning for why they were happening and used the promos well to set up the next few weeks as well. This is exactly the kind of AEW show I have wanted since All Out.

My only real complaint is the tag team division stuff is all over the place. Why do back to back weeks of battle royals? What is the reasoning for a triple threat tag title match at Revolution? I know that the formats for the battle royals are different, but I assume that some teams involved will work both.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> I told you Page needed a heel Cody to smoke and mirrors the shit out of a feud with him, because Page wasn’t ready to be a World Champion. They have done EXACTLY what I wanted them to avoid, and they’ve made Adam Page feel like the worst fucking champion in history, predictably overshadowed by any and everything Punk or Bryan does. As if that wasn’t enough, they have paired Punk and Bryan with MJF and Mox respectively, two guys who would have also likely overshadowed anything Page done.
> 
> Page got a nice “prop” out of beating Kenny Omega, I suppose.


The one saving grace with the Hangman stuff is that at least his matches have been quality. When he loses the title and has to rebuild, he will still have fan support since they will know he can go with top talent. He can build from that and hopefully advance his character to the point where his next title reign has a more confident and robust character.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Prized Fighter said:


> They gave us 5 matches with legit storyline reasoning for why they were happening and used the promos well to set up the next few weeks as well. This is exactly the kind of AEW show I have wanted since All Out.
> 
> My only real complaint is the tag team division stuff is all over the place. Why do back to back weeks of battle royals? What is the reasoning for a triple threat tag title match at Revolution? I know that the formats for the battle royals are different, but I assume that some teams involved will work both.


Ye I am baffled with the lazy and poor booking of the tag title match. 

Two battle royales doesn't make any sense neither does having a triple threat match.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Looks like Jade has green or turquoise hair now. SRS wasn't kidding about big changes in AEW LOL


Is that evil uno on the far right?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I was pleasantly surprised that, despite opening with a promo, it did NOT feel like a WWE show. Punk kept things moving along, and MJF not responding was a nice touch. The story being told in that moment did not require back and forth Jerry Springer-isms.


co-signed

first time a promo-heavy dynamite did not feel like the Fed

i quite enjoyed the promos


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> Is that evil uno on the far right?


Luther


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> Is that evil uno on the far right?


I dunno. Could be someone who works backstage for AEW? He looks like a guy I went to school with LOL

Guy looks a little fatter than Uno and I think Uno would not pose for a photo on Twitter without his mask on. He streams on Twitch with his mask on, appears in all the VLOGs with his mask on etc.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Geeee said:


> Oh fuck. Eric must be coming back to AEW TV. He's saying nice things again LOL











From Detroit, Michigan, he is the best ass-licker in the business Eric Bischoff.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Agree with most on here that it was another VERY strong episode of Dynamite. The episode flowed very well and progressed stories.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> They gave us 5 matches with legit storyline reasoning for why they were happening and used the promos well to set up the next few weeks as well. This is exactly the kind of AEW show I have wanted since All Out.
> 
> My only real complaint is the tag team division stuff is all over the place. Why do back to back weeks of battle royals? What is the reasoning for a triple threat tag title match at Revolution? I know that the formats for the battle royals are different, but I assume that some teams involved will work both.


They have around 30something teams that they can draw from without using temporary teams. I figured there would be some overlap but hopefully it isn’t much. The double duty teams will likely be the favourites to win.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dynamite drew 4,891 paid last night according to WrestleTix, way up on their claimed 4,000 last time in Nashville (it was lower in reality). It was one of the hottest AEW crowds I've heard for a while.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Dynamite drew 4,891 paid last night according to WrestleTix, way up on their claimed 4,000 last time in Nashville (it was lower in reality). It was one of the hottest AEW crowds I've heard for a while.
> 
> View attachment 116961


I hope they run this venue again. They were a great crowd.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Teemu™ said:


> They placed the tease of an Adam Cole vs. Omega feud in that pre-tape thing the Elite did on the episode after Full Gear. I wouldn't be surprised if Cole becomes champion, and then it's Cole vs. Omega because Cole feels he's the man now and he's in charge of the Elite.


I highly doubt it, I think we'll get the Undisputed Era vs The Elite without titles on the line. 

We shall see, but I highly doubt that is the direction they go.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> I highly doubt it, I think we'll get the Undisputed Era vs The Elite without titles on the line.
> 
> We shall see, but I highly doubt that is the direction they go.


This is all setting up Page/Bucks vs Cole and ReDragon with Jay White acting as the tipping point in the UE’s favor…

Until big brother, Kenny Omega, returns to save the day…


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Hager looked fucking buff man.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Luther


Thanks - how could I not see that? Haha


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

finally caught dynamite, im sorry but this company is becoming insanely wwe ish and insanely generic. It just has no vibe and not depth to it. Plus it feels like a utter wwe cast off from the lame 2010 era ect. Its not even close to as exciting as it was 3 years ago. I dont think any of us signed up wwe lite. Wheres the alternative .


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Forgot to mention... Great long term storytelling by TK having Sabrina in the crowd after her match with Billy Gunn in 2000.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Watched Dynamite a little late and it was another great show. Not as strong as last week, but still great. The low point was ironically Hangman's segment. The Dork Order just brings nothing to anything. Get rid of them, please. And this feud with Adam Cole is just cold as ice. The match itself should be good but there's no hype at all. What was Tony thinking by having Cole lose to Orange Cassidy so needlessly? The feud would still be cold even if he had won there, but not as cold as this.

Other than that, again, the show was great. Darby vs. Sammy was an excellent main event. Nice to see Andrade get a real feud for once. Should be a good match. Opening promo by Punk was hot. MJF needs to win again at Revolution though. It's OK if Wardlow screws him. MJF is basically bulletproof but still, you want that heat to be nuclear hot as he goes after the world title.

The best segment was Danielson and Moxley. I can't wait to see what comes next with them. Let them fight at Revolution and then team up for a while. That's what Moxley implied.


----------



## Kobeskillz (11 mo ago)

My first AEW show after being done from wrestling for about 21 years. JR is slow but love him to death. Good action and liked the wrestlers but noticed the punches they throw are so weak and the selling is bad. Also the girl match the girls kept getting into position all time time for their opponent to do something to them and it took me out of the match.

this always happens but it was super obvious that it was one move after another after another due to them turning around or moving to positions. Meh.


----------

